# New humidor with a lot of surprises!



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Well Baba (Bill) sent me a humidor for just the shipping, but he included a lot of great smokes! The pics have all of my collection in it, but many of them are from Baba!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang, what a nice and generous hit.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

very generous, and nice selection.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Love the poker chips


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

CigarMan Phil said:


> Love the poker chips


Lol, they were on the desk and my phone caught them before I saw em.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice looking humi!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like you will need another one or a bigger one soon enough!
great hit by Baba!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Bill is a top notch BOTL!!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW! that is one classy bomb..


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

What a great hit! Well done...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

WOW!!! That is a nice little surprise in the box...!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Bill is the $hit man! Incredible BOTL!*


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Way to go Baba!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

(ali)Baba gives the goods and Chris says "open sesame"


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

SWEET HIT BABA!! Now it's time for a bigger humi. Just get yourself a second-hand refrigerator for $100. SIZE DOES MATTER! LOLOL!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow that is a great hit.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Pushers always give ya taste...:biggrin:

Great looking stash...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't even fathom receiving that! 

What a great hit! Baba should be on the lookout for some Nukes...


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Truly amazing!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice man!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice hit!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Way to go Baba (Bill) nice surprise and and very nice deed my friend--very nice indeed!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Awesome hit!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

this site is awesome. great hit


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

a true BOTL! excellent hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats Nutz


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Bill is a great guy!


----------

